#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  >  Σοφίτα και κλειστός εξώστης (έρκερ)

## Sta08

Καλημερα σας,
Προκειται για αγροτεμμαχιο στο οποιο θα κατασκευαστουν μεζονετες με σοφιτα. Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν επιτρεπεται σε προεκταση της σοφιτας και σε υψος πανω απο 3,00 μ, δεδομενου οτι τηρουνται ολες οι προυποθεσεις, να κατασκευαστει κλειστος εξωστης τυπου ερκερ.

Ευχαριστω

----------

